# Solicito esquema chasis JYM-710A-11



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2014)

solicito el esquema o parte del vertical ,lleva el LA78041 ,
muchas gracias
la marca del tv es un DAEWOO modelo DSF-211n  , pero el chasis es comun en otras marcas de tv.
PD:
 el manual de servicio seria genial ¡¡


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

Gustavo

Espero que sea este. Lo tenia en mi archivo personal.

Edit:
Como manual de servicio tengo el del JYM-560 que usa el mismo UOC (La76933), si te parece avísame que lo subo por que bastante mas pesadito (4485KB).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2014)

haaa gracias es ese , ahora me toca encontrar la falla.
muchas gracias J2C


----------

